# Cognac?



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

just curious how many other folks out here enjoy a nice glass of Cognac.. sometimes with a cigar. My favorite has been Courvoisier, but I also like Remy Martin a lot ... 

just curious if anyone else enjoys cognac as well  

A glass of cognac and a strong cigar will definitely break the communication between the head and feet


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

I've never had any Cognac before, but I'm considering picking some up. I don't care much for wine, but I really like apple cider so I had been considering some Calvados (see thread below).

How much do the Cognacs you mentioned resemble wine still?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

once in a great while, but I prefer scotch.



tiptone said:


> How much do the Cognacs you mentioned resemble wine still?


not at all.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I am pretty big into Cognac. Try to stay away from the really big names as they are not usually a good value. They barely make the minimum requirements for which ever Congac they're bottling (VSOP, XO, etc...) and commmand top dollar. Each house makes it a little different, but look for something made from a Gran Cru and at least XO.

Try Pierre Ferrand or Tessoron.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks for the tip. I'm going to the liquor store tomorrow anyway, if i see the Pierre or the Tessoron I'll pick one up to give it a try. My bottle of Remy is almost out anyway 


Brian, the cognacs are nothing like wine. pretty strong liquor basically


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*I love Cognac!*


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Used to be heavily into these as well. Although Courvoisier VSOP was a fav, I have tried Martell, Camus, Remy and Meukow. I think I may still have a couple of bottles of Hennessy. I still have a snifter or two every once in a while, but I'm still more partial to Spanish Brandies. To someone who is just starting, often the very fragrant (almost perfumey) nose and sometimes intense heat may make these appear to be really strong, but it is simply an acquired taste.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

calistogey said:


> I'm still more partial to Spanish Brandies. To someone who is just starting, often the very fragrant (almost perfumey) nose and sometimes intense heat may make these appear to be really strong, but it is simply an acquired taste.


:tg Ohhhh Sureeeeee :al


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

mmm./ a nice spanish brandy sounds good right now  

I recently had a nice portuguese brandy that was pretty good. I gotta see if I can get another bottle of it next time i visit my parents


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Mmmm...I have a nice bottle of Remy XO that goes great with my cigars...and a new brandy warmer to heat it up...


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

just remembered the name of that portugese brandy. it's called Caloura. I'm going to try and pick up a bottle this weekend while I'm down here.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

jxpfeer said:


> mmm./ a nice spanish brandy sounds good right now
> 
> I recently had a nice portuguese brandy that was pretty good. I gotta see if I can get another bottle of it next time i visit my parents


Sounds good. Nice of your parents to share their brandy with you.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

i guess it would've made more sense if i'd clarified that I live in NY, and my parents live in a town with lots of Portugese, and so there are lots of shops that import some of the goodies from portugal  
My dad would be pissed as hell if I just took his brandy back home with me hehe.


----------

